# 2012 misses thread



## dpoole (Sep 10, 2012)

lets hear the excuses again this year


----------



## dutchman (Sep 10, 2012)

Gimme time...


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 10, 2012)

Now this is a thread i will be good at!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 11, 2012)

I had to hang upside down and shoot left handed.  Miss one.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wearing my sun glasses, true story.  I missed.


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 11, 2012)

shot a acorn out of a squirrels hand sunday morning, was nor trying to hit the acorn though.  squirrel was ticked off at me i think.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 13, 2012)

Missed a doe Sunday evening. My bad, I picked a slow arrow out of the quiver. She was gone before the arrow got there.


----------



## snook24 (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha this is great!


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 16, 2012)

missed a squirrel at the base of a poplar. The tree got - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and took my Zwickey Delta hostage.

I'm not a potty mouth either...well maybe a little. I just said - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, I mean pee'd off!


----------



## Knee Deep (Sep 19, 2012)

First shot ever at a deer with trad equipment and was shakin like a leaf. He ran a little ways turned and looked at me like sayin "Hey dummy, you cant shoot no better than that?"


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 24, 2012)

Y'all are hardcore round here.  Counting squirrel misses too??

LOL!!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 24, 2012)

Chalk me up for 2 this morning. What's wrong with me?????


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Shot clean over a doe on Sunday evening.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 2, 2012)

On 9/23 missed a fine tom turkey at 20 yards.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm on the miss board with half my brain saying shoot...and the other half saying wait...

Shoot side won...I wish wait side would have..LOL


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 8, 2012)

Mark me up for another one  . Wet fletchings nose dive by the way


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 8, 2012)

I missed # 3 doe last Friday . I'm so rattled I can't think of an excuse. I think I'll retire for the year, 3 clean misses.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 9, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> I missed # 3 doe last Friday . I'm so rattled I can't think of an excuse. I think I'll retire for the year, 3 clean misses.



Stan dont give up it will come together


----------



## SOS (Oct 10, 2012)

I "miss" hunting with my longbow.  Still not confident enough in my skills shooting left handed with trad gear to hunt with it.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got back from Cumberland Island, had a great time and saw quite a few animals.  Tuesday evening I was sitting in my climber in the only pine tree small enough for to fit in.  I had a creek right behind me with thick palmettos on the other side.  I was expecting the deer to walk the horse trail in front of me (never seems to happen that way)  I heard something behind me tearing up a palmetto and when I turned to look all I saw was a brown rear end attached to something very intent on getting out whatever was under that palmetto.  I immediately thought it was a hog rootin around and was surprised when the hog lifted its doe head!  Since the palmettos were so thick and there was a creek between us I was not going to take a shot so I pulled out my phone and started to film.  She milled around a little while and then  made her way down to the creek.  I quickly realized as she leaned back that she was about to jump to my side.  I couldn’t  get my phone in my pocket fast enough!  She jump as I was reaching for my bow and stood on my side of the bank.  Fortunately there was a bush between her and I because my arrow fell off the shelf and bounced on my stand........3 times!  She tried hard to see through the bush but didn't spook.  She walked into the only shooting lane I had to my left at 15 yards.  She was broadside, beautiful and I’m pretty sure she wanted this as much as I did.  I had left a wake of dead stumps, pine cones, and saplings in my path all day long just for this moment.  Pick a spot, pick a spot, pick a spot was all that was going through my mind as my heart was about to beat out of my chest!    I drew back that Simmons broadhead.  you know, the one with the Chris Spikes hair poppin edge on it.  I launched that death dart and watched it soar to the spot I had pick out.  That "spot" just happened to be the big brown one with four legs.  So the Simmons broadhead with the Chris Spikes hair poppin edge on it soared right over her back and into the next installment of the 2012 misses thread,

Next time I'll say "pick the elbow" or something like that!


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am 0 for 2 missed a big doe Saturday morning, shot over her back. I was shaking like a leaf in a wind storm, lost all concentration and did not pick a spot.

Miss #2 came Saturday evening from the same tree, also same results lost my concentration did not pic a spot and shot over her back.  This was a small doe.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 14, 2012)

NavyDave said:


> Just got back from Cumberland Island, had a great time and saw quite a few animals.
> 
> Next time I'll say "pick the elbow" or something like that!


Great story! I enjoyed the read!!!



Lorren68 said:


> I am 0 for 2 missed a big doe Saturday morning, shot over her back. I was shaking like a leaf in a wind storm, lost all concentration and did not pick a spot.
> 
> Miss #2 came Saturday evening from the same tree, also same results lost my concentration did not pic a spot and shot over her back.  This was a small doe.


Hang in there Kevin, next time you'll pic that sweet spot and make it happen. Hope I'm with you when it does.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Al, you are truly the Ambassador of traditional archery.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 14, 2012)

I was sitting in a tripod stand backed up into some sweetgum trees. Front and side rails were cut off for bowhunting and it was just in the woods about 15 yards from a narrow food plot. Really good spot.

I saw a doe in the food plot but there was no place to shoot.I waited until she walked off and blew on an old bleat call. I guess she turned into the woods to my right and started walking right to my right side. I pivoted around but she stayed just behind me in the one place I could not shoot. She came as close as five yards but did not give me a shot. When she left I was worn out from the excitement.
Two more does walked into the food plot to my left and I watched them through the brush at about 30 yards and they kept getting closer and closer. One was feeding right towards the front of me in perfect condition. She started walking and was going to be in a perfect opening. Just as he was about to step into the right spot she stopped and I was already drawing.
She did not see me but like an idiot I swung to my left and tried to shoot her between two little trees. I did not aim low and shot right over her back. She ran off but the other doe blew probably 40 times, I was ready to throw something at her to get her to leave.
I also had a big cowhorn spike come in but he stayed at 50 yards and caught me bringing up my binos and he ran off too.
It was an exciting evening any way but yes, I missed.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 14, 2012)

almost bucked out with a 6pt sat nite. had him dead to rights at 10 yards! bottom limb hit the rail on the front of my climber  missed him by a foot and a half there has got to be a way for a fat boy to be mobileand not have that rail in the way


----------



## dpoole (Oct 15, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> almost bucked out with a 6pt sat nite. had him dead to rights at 10 yards! bottom limb hit the rail on the front of my climber  missed him by a foot and a half there has got to be a way for a fat boy to be mobileand not have that rail in the way



There is it is called a five gal bucket on the ground to sit on


----------



## broadhead (Oct 25, 2012)

"Ankled" a young buck early in the season. I havent been online in a while to report. Classic forgot to bend at the waist shot. I watched him walk away after a few "what the heck just happened?" blows. 
He'll be okay I'm sure he found some  Neosporin and a Band-Aid. It took a little more than that to repair my pride. Even if it is a superficial wound, nothing hurts me much worse than to hurt an animal. It is amazing how a whitetail deer can humble a man. Congratulations to all of my fellow trad hunters who have had successful shots so far this season.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2012)

This past week I missed 5 shots at squirrels and two shots at deer. I did, however, redeem myself somewhat with a good shot on a doe.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 19, 2012)

she wernt there anymore when the arrow got there.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 27, 2012)

Frustrated!! Friday morning missed not one but two deer. A doe came in at 12 yards and I picked a spot (it seemed to be the wrong spot). The arrow flew over her back as she ducked.  She trotted off out of my effective range and looked around for the noise maker.  While she stood there a 5 pt came into my stand at 15 yds. I picked another spot (still the wrong spot) and he ducked my arrow with the fletching brushing his back and the arrow lands flat on the ground.  He trotted a few yards off an stopped to look for the noise maker. Lucky for the buck, this is the 2nd time he survived an encounter with me.  The first resulted in the loss of a small tree after my arrow was deflected by a small unseen branch down range. Don't worry, the hunts continue. I will be focussing on a new spot next time. The white spot behind the front leg. Try and duck me now!


----------

